# Trek Factory Demo - Sun 3/20 at Saratoga Gap



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

<H3>****Moved to Calmar Bicycles due to Weather. See post below.*******
</H3>

Join Calmar Bicycles and Trek Bicycles for free bike demos. The factory demo trailer is back in town and full of their newest creations. We'll be at Saratoga Gap OSP on Sunday, March 20th. This is your chance to take a real ride on their line of road and mountain bikes. There will be a full size run of Madones for you to ride. 

What: Trek Factory Demo Tour
Where: Saratoga Gap OSP (see below for a map; at the corner of Hwys 9 and 35)
When: 10 am - 2 pm, Sunday March 20th
Cost: FREE!
Why: Buy the model of bike you test rode before 3/30/10 and receive a $75 gift card for purchases $1000 to $2000 and a $175 gift card for purchases over $2000. 

Note: if there is significant rain, this event will be cancelled. We'll post any changes on our website Sunday Morning.

List of bikes (will be updated as this information changes):
<ul>
<li>Madone 6 Series: 54, 56, 58cm</li>
<li>Madone (Mixture of 3 and 5 series): 50, 52, 60, 62cm</li>
<li>Fisher Cronus: 50, 54, 58cm</li>
<li>A whole bunch of Trek Mountian Bikes. Check our website for a full list</li>
</ul>

If you want to ride a specific size of a specific bike, please note that these bikes are being used regularly and, occasionally, a few go out of service. This list is only current as of 3/12.

Questions? Trek has a <a href="http://www.trekfactorydemo.com/faqs.php">FAQ</a> posted online. You can also call us at 408-249-6907. 

Here is the map to the location:




<br /><small>View <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=101827421625243384743.00048330f4b46a1dba7e8&ll=37.274326,-122.069435&spn=0.095619,0.145912&z=12&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">Saratoga Gap OSP</a> in a larger map</small>


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Its going to be a slopfest on the trails - they will be closed almost certainly. Are you still planning this with the weather slated for cold and wet?


----------



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm going to keep in touch with Mid Pen. We may end up moving it back to the shop if the trails will be bad.


----------



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bad week for a demo...*

We're going to have to move the demo to the shop. The new hours will be 11-3. The address is 2236 El Camino Real, Santa Clara, 95050. If you have any questions, call us at 408-249-6907.


----------

